# Retiring



## Jaimelle (Jul 19, 2013)

We are looking at information about retiring in Thailand..need the good & bad.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Check this out.....all topics about retirement.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/go...iving-thailand/index3.html&ss=3537j2794081j13

If you any question left...........


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaimelle said:


> We are looking at information about retiring in Thailand..need the good & bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Jaimelle: 

Far to broad a question to answer. Many pros many cons. You have found an excellent place to start with this forum. Read through the many threads to get an overview of what Expats have to say about the specifics of living in Thailand. 

As you familiarize yourself ask specific questions for Expats to answer.

Generalized Pros; weather, cost, food, lifestyle, beaches, etc.

Generalized Cons: weather, two-tier pricing, food, lifestyle, pollution, etc.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Some points to consider in this thread: 

*New expats to Thailand - before you move*


----------

